
SO: Useful question detected. Initiating closing procedure ... - vmorgulis
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/490420/favorite-clever-defensive-programming-best-practices#comment-54372546
======
vmorgulis
"SO: Useful question detected. Initiating closing procedure... Closed." \- Den
Oct 22 '15 at 16:42

------
Piskvorrr
Last edited in 2009. Closed in 2012. For those who didn't notice, it is now
2016.

~~~
vmorgulis
The comment is recent.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Exactly: I fail to see the point of "ages ago, this question - ancient even
then - had been closed. WHAT INJUSTICE!!!!!one!!"

